# Goat or Sheep?



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i found this picture online and was a little confused and i want to ask for your opinion.

I know some breeds of /sheep/ can produce two sets of horns (notably manx loaghtan) but this animal doesn't look like that breed. it looks like a goat to me. However I couldnt find any hints online indicating that goats can grow two sets at once.










What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a sheep, you can tell by the tail.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's what i was thinking but y'know sometimes goats have their tails down a bit and its maybe extra fluffy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, if a goat was scratching like that, it's tail would be up. Besides, it's way too long hanging down to his hocks. Awesome looking sheep though. I like it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ah dang i guess it's a give away
just everything about it says "goat" 
it's goat goat fur and a goat-like face


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a Jacob sheep. He's also just been sheared. He must be very old to have those awesome horns. They are such gentle animals, very very freindly.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I was under th impression that Jacobs were b&w? Then again I dont know much about sheep.


----------

